# First adders of the year



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I was viewing a house out in Teesdale this morning and decided to make a detour to a known adder spot. As it was spontaneous, I only had my camera phone, but I'll probably return next weekend and take some higher quality pics.

I'm not great with sexing adders but I think all three are female. The third one down (in shed) definitely is as the brown coloration is obvious and she was huge. If anyone can confirm the other two it would be appreciated.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

id say there all female males are a hell of alot darker in my expirience


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

MMmmmmm so pretty


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> id say there all female males are a hell of alot darker in my expirience


Darker? I thought males had the very light grey coloration and females the green/brown?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

sparkofgod said:


> Darker? I thought males had the very light grey coloration and females the green/brown?


sorry i ment the other males are hell of alot lighter trying to work and type lol


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

this is a male mate







yours ones id be 99% sure are female


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> sorry i ment the other males are hell of alot lighter trying to work and type lol


Haha it's cool, but I'm well confused now as I posted these pics in an adder group and people are saying only the big one in shed is a female. Apparently the males don't get the lighter colour until they've had their first shed of the year.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

no idea on the sex but congrats! i went out for a look yesterday(for various animals) but it clouded over and got a lil cold so no luck


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

top herping :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: teach me your ways wise one :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

s3xy_sheep said:


> top herping :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: teach me your ways wise one :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


he can't, he's god it comes naturally :lol2:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

s3xy_sheep said:


> top herping :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: teach me your ways wise one :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Sorry, but greatness can't be taught ;-) Though, it might be worth mentioning I've been to this area several times over the years and this is the first time I've found any lol.



sn8ks4life said:


> he can't, he's god it comes naturally :lol2:


Recognise : victory:


----------

